# [Knit] Free new scarf pattern: Queen of Diamonds Scarf



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi all,
here's the link to my new free knitting pattern - Queen of Diamonds Scarf: 
http://knitting-and-so-on.blogspot.ch/2015/01/queen-of-diamonds-scarf.html


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Very pretty! Thanks


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

beautiful and thank for sharing your pattern


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

lovely, thanks.


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

I love it!! Thank you for sharing


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful, thanks.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you, that is very beautiful


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

That's really nice, thank you!!


----------



## ladymjc (Jan 21, 2013)

Very nice!!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

It is very striking! I really like this pattern, and the yarn you used! Thank you for your generosity!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful. Love the colors.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Lovely! Thank you.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Beautiful scarf! Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## vdavis (Mar 17, 2014)

That is beautiful. Thank you. Your designs are awesome.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

thank you....beautiful...


----------



## Lisebug (Sep 12, 2014)

Love it!!!!!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

That's incredible!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

So clever! Great colors! Thanks!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you, I've downloaded the pattern, read it through and feel very intimidated. Perhaps once I get yarn and needles in hand it will be easier to understand.

The scarf is beautiful


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Beautiful! Thank you.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Beautiful. Thanks for sharing your pattern.


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

Thank you, beautiful.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

WOW!!! Thank you for sharing, very beautiful


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks for your nice words about the pattern.
The yarn I used is called "Wolle Rödel Sport- und Strumpfwolle Color 4-fach" (4-ply sock yarn)

More info here:
https://www.wolle-roedel.com/shop/de/dieProdukte/WolleampZubehoer/Strumpfwolle/SportampStrumpfwolleColorrotorange50g.html


----------

